# Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2011)

*Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test


----------



## Memphis_83 (15. Februar 2011)

*Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

ist die wertung allgemein bezogen mit den negativpunkten oder bezieht sich die note 2.31 auf die temps,weil sie in der temps-tabelle steht?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Das ist die Gesamt- bzw. Endnote, die Leistungsnote liegt bei 1,83.


----------



## Ulknudel (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wie ist denn die CPU-Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu einem Thermalright Archon?


----------



## Gamiac (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Geiles Teil wie alle Kühler von Prolima .
Es gibt bei dieser Qualität nur ein Problem !
Wer schon einen Kühler von Prolima hat wie ich z.B. den Megashadow der braucht wohl die nächsten 10 Jahre und länger keinen neuen mehr .

Grüße Mega


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@Ulknudel
Die Unterschiede dürften so gering sein das man hier ein Wechsel uninterssant ist. Wenn du gedenkst neu zu kaufen, bist du beim Prolimatech etwas besser bedient.


----------



## MasterOne (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hab hier einen sehr aufschlußreichen Test mit vielen Bidern und guten Vergleichstabellen gefunden !

Exklusiv-Test: Prolimatech Genesis-hardwaremax.net

Scheint wirklich der neue Spitzenreiter unter den Lüftkühlern zu sein !

Da wurde auch richtig getestet nemlich im Gehäuse !

Ich werde zuschlagen sobald er lieferbar ist, hoffe bald.


----------



## thescythe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

So langsam dürft ihr auch mal das richtige Video im Topic aufnehmen :
YouTube - Prolimatech Genesis - CasekingTV


----------



## Ulknudel (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Ulknudel
> Die Unterschiede dürften so gering sein das man hier ein Wechsel uninterssant ist. Wenn du gedenkst neu zu kaufen, bist du beim Prolimatech etwas besser bedient.



Wechseln möchte ich nicht, ich steh nur grad vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Archon und dem Genesis .


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Nur das ein Test im Gehäuse relativ unsinnig ist. Jedes Gehäuse hat einen anderen Luftstrom. Und in jedem Gehäuse kann es zu vor oder nachteilen für einen Kühler kommen.

@Ulknudel
Innovativer ist der Genesis, auch wenn dich eine Semipassive Kühlung interessiert (über den Hecklüfter). Allerdings der NAchteil.... du kommst kaum noch an die Rams heran. Persönlich würde ich den Prolimatech nehmen.... aber der liegt ja schon hier neben mir


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@ulknudel:
Wenns dir wichtig ist an die Rams dran zu kommen, dann nimm den archon, leistungstechnisch scheinen die mehr oder weniger identisch zu sein....


----------



## Ulknudel (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Der Link von MasterOne zu dem Test war sehr aufschlussreich, es wird dann wohl der Genesis.

An die RAM-Bänke muss ich nur einmal, dank Sandy Bridge Umbau und 8GB RAM muss ich da so schnell auch nicht mehr ran .


----------



## alm0st (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Von der Leistung her kann er sich echt sehen lassen, aber 60,- € verlangen und nicht mal einen Lüfter dazulegen?


----------



## Dommerle (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Schickes Teil!


----------



## ReaCT (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ob der Airlflow durch den Lüfter, der auf die RAM's zeigt gestört wird? Ansonsten wieder einmal genial von dennen


----------



## Blackstacker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

also so sehr innovativ finde ich das Design jetzt nicht und irgendwie sieht der Kühler aus wie eine abgespeckte version des Cooler Master V10


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Der V10 ist im Grunde ein Doppelturmkühler mit einer Top-Blow Fläche als kleiner Zusatz. Die beiden Kühler haben so gut wie nichts miteinander gemein. Der Genesis ist direkt als Hypbride ausgelegt und darauf optimiert.


----------



## ile (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Von der Leistung her kann er sich echt sehen lassen, aber 60,- € verlangen und nicht mal einen Lüfter dazulegen?



Dass kein Lüfter beiliegt, finde ich eigentlich gut. Aber ein wenig niedriger könnte der Preis demnach schon sein, das finde ich auch.


----------



## Gadteman (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Na gerade der TopDown Teil ist doch gut für die Ram-Bänke.

@ReaCT
Na zuviel sollte das den Airflow nicht stören, du meinst wohl das etwas an der Kühlleistung für die CPU selbst verloren gehen könnte ?!
Das sollte nur maginal sein, ich sehe eher die S-förmigen Heatpipes als Kühltechnisch nicht sooooo ganz effektiv, da jeder Zentimeter vom "Block" weg ohne Kühlfächer führt zu weniger Wärmeableitung an die Luft.

Ansonsten ein schöner CPU Kühler wieder von Prolimatech. Bei dem Preis nicht mal einen Lüfter ist doch schon happig. Leider habe ich schon einen schönen Tower (Megahalems) der noch lange seinen Dienst tun wird...
Kein Grund für mich zum wechseln...


----------



## ile (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Und bzgl. der neuen Testmethoden:

Den Thermalright Archon und den Mugen 2 übernehmt ihr hoffentlich schon in das neue Wertungssystem, oder? Das wäre mir *sehr* wichtig.

Und testet ihr jetzt im klimatisierten Raum bei konstanten 20°C oder nicht?

Und warum wird für den OC-Test die CPU nur overvoltet, aber nicht übertaktet?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



ile schrieb:


> Und bzgl. der neuen Testmethoden:
> 
> Den Thermalright Archon und den Mugen 2 übernehmt ihr hoffentlich schon in das neue Wertungssystem, oder? Das wäre mir *sehr* wichtig.


Den Archon will ich in Kürze mittesten, beim Mugen 2 werde ich aber voraussichtlich direkt auf den Nachfolger Mugen 3 übergehen, der auf der Cebit präsentiert werden soll.


ile schrieb:


> Und testet ihr jetzt im klimatisierten Raum bei konstanten 20°C oder nicht?


An der Normierung hat sich nichts geändert, die gemessene Lufttemperatur beträgt im neuen Bürö meist 23 bis 25 °C. (Ja, einige Kollegen sind verfrorene Zeitgenossen. )


ile schrieb:


> Und warum wird für den OC-Test die CPU nur overvoltet, aber nicht übertaktet?


Leider gelang es mir nicht, ein OC-Setting mit einer stabilen Taktrate zu erreichen. Sobald nur einige Sekunden Volllast anstehen, wird der Takt automatisch abgesenkt - unabhängig von der CPU-Spannung, eingestellten Taktrate und anderen Settings (Turbo etc.). Offenbar handelt es sich um ein Eigenheit des Mainboards, an der auch ein Update auf das zum Testzeitpunkt aktuellen UEFI-Version nichts änderte.


----------



## esszett (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

"Die Ausstattung bleibt allerdings ein Hauptkritikpunkt, da sich bei einem Kaufpreis von voraussichtlich rund 60 Euro kein einziger Lüfter im Lieferumfang befindet."

*Und ich danke jedem Hersteller, der es genauso wie Prolimatech betreibt.* Die Personen, die einen CPU-Kuehler wechseln koennen, sollten doch nun wirklich in der Lage sein, sich selbst passende Luefter zuzulegen. Die Vermarktung mitsamt Luefter ist fuer mich zunehmend ein Grund, ein Produkt nicht zu kaufen, weil es mir bisher nicht passiert ist, dass ich mit einem mitgelieferten Luefter zufrieden war und ich daher nochmal Geld fuer neue Luefter ausgeben musste (zuletzt habe ich beim AC Xtreme+ die 3 wenig ueberzeugenden Luefter ersetzt).

Daher verstehe ich diese Kritik nicht. Klar, das Preis-/Leistungsverhaeltnis ist ohne Luefter nicht das beste, aber wenn ich bei einem anderen Kuehler die mitgelieferten Krawallmacher austauschen muss, ist das guenstige Produkt leider auch nicht mehr guenstig.

Gut finde ich die Initiative von Caseking, Bundles der eigentlich luefterlosen Kuehler anzubieten. Da kann sich dann der Kunde entscheiden, welcher Luefter zu seinen Beduerfnissen am besten passt.

GruSZ


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@esszett
Da gehörst du aber zu den sehr wenigen die das so sehen. Wenn ich einen Kühler kaufe, möchte ich ein komplettes Produkt und mir nicht noch einen kopf machen was ich da am Besten für einen Lüfter drauf packe. Und so geht das den Meisten. 
Dann hat das Genze noch ein probem. Liegt kein Lüfter bei, wissen viele nicht wie stark der Lüfter sein muss um bestimmte Werte zu erreichen. Da kommt dann der Leie und beschwer sich das sein Kühler mit einem 800 1/min Lüfter die CPU zum kochen bringt, weil der Kühler für schnell drehende Lüfter ausgelegt ist. 
Trau den Leute nicht zu vel zu, viele wissen nicht mal wie man den Lüfter regeln kann. Besonders Kunden die sich nicht in Foren herum treiben und sich stetig über alles informieren. Die Masse, und damit meine ich ca. 985 aller Retailkunden, haben von dem Kram keine Ahnung.


----------



## ile (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> An der Normierung hat sich nichts geändert, die gemessene Lufttemperatur beträgt im neuen Bürö meist 23 bis 25 °C.



Das ist aber ziemlich schade, denn bei den im Test auftretenden niedrigen Temps und den folglich dicht aneinander liegenden Messwerten können Unterschiede auch durch unterschiedliche Umgebungstemperaturen hervorgerufen werden: Wer sagt denn, dass ein Kühler bei 22 Grad das exakt gleiche delta schafft wie bei 25 Grad Raumtemperatur? Und was ist mit Tests im Sommer? da dürfte es ja dann noch wärmer sein. 
Außerdem habt ihr doch einen klimatisierten Raum! Warum machst du die Tests dann nicht dort?!  Das wäre ein gerechterer Vergleich.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Den Archon will ich in Kürze mittesten, beim  Mugen 2 werde ich aber voraussichtlich direkt auf den Nachfolger Mugen 3  übergehen, der auf der Cebit präsentiert werden soll.


----------



## TheBlackSun (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @esszett
> Da gehörst du aber zu den sehr wenigen die das so sehen. Wenn ich einen Kühler kaufe, möchte ich ein komplettes Produkt und mir nicht noch einen kopf machen was ich da am Besten für einen Lüfter drauf packe. Und so geht das den Meisten.
> Dann hat das Genze noch ein probem. Liegt kein Lüfter bei, wissen viele nicht wie stark der Lüfter sein muss um bestimmte Werte zu erreichen. Da kommt dann der Leie und beschwer sich das sein Kühler mit einem 800 1/min Lüfter die CPU zum kochen bringt, weil der Kühler für schnell drehende Lüfter ausgelegt ist.
> Trau den Leute nicht zu vel zu, viele wissen nicht mal wie man den Lüfter regeln kann. Besonders Kunden die sich nicht in Foren herum treiben und sich stetig über alles informieren. Die Masse, und damit meine ich ca. 985 aller Retailkunden, haben von dem Kram keine Ahnung.



Denke ich nicht, Leute die sich mit PCs auskennen wollen genau sowas. Ich würde auch keinen Kühler mit Lüfter kaufen, weil zu 99% muss ich die danach tauschen.. toll also geld rausgeschmissen.

Und deine Argumentation ist nicht in sich nicht geschlossen. Wer sich nicht mit PCs auskennt kauft auch keinen Genesis und fragt sich dann warum kein Lüfter drauf ist. Und selbst mit 800 U/m kannste da keine unübertakte CPU mit grillen. 

Das Teil ist für Bastler und nicht für Mainstream. Und das ist gut so!


----------



## esszett (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@Kaktus... Nun, ganz ehrlich, bei einer Spiegelreflexkamera ist es ja auch kein Kritikpunkt, dass kein Kit-Objektiv beiliegt, sondern nur der Body verkauft wird, oder nicht? Die Leute, die wissen, was sie tun, wuerden sich eher verarscht vorkommen, muessten sie beim Kamerawechsel eine Kit-Scherbe dazukaufen. Wie gesagt: Die Handhabung bei Caseking finde ich gut - die Luefterlosigkeit beim Test als expliziten Minuspunkt anzugeben dagegen nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@TheBlackSun&esszett
Bevor wir hier Sinnlos darüber disskutieren, macht euch mal eines klar. Ihr seid Freaks, wie einige andere hier auch, einschließlich mir. Wir sind aber nur ein verschwindend geringer Anteil der Kunden. Und die meisten wollen Lüfter dabei haben. Macht doch eine Umfrage hier im Forum. Da werdet ihr schon merken das die Masse einen Lüfter dabei haben will. Was glabt ihr wie es bei Kunden aussieht die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind? 
Seid mal realistisch und betrachtet das nicht nur aus eurer Warte und aus der von Freaks sondern von normalen Kunden die einen guten Kühler suchen.


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

ich muss da esszett grundsätzlich zustimmen, aber auf der anderen Seite scheint es wirklich Realität zu sein,dass die mehrzahl der Kunden froh ist, wenn sie ein Gesamtpaket bekommen, weswegen sich zB Thermalright ja auch dazu entschlossen hat, Lüfter mitzuliefern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nur das ein Test im Gehäuse relativ unsinnig ist. Jedes Gehäuse hat einen anderen Luftstrom. Und in jedem Gehäuse kann es zu vor oder nachteilen für einen Kühler kommen.



Und ein offener Teststand entspricht eher den Bedingungen eines durchschnittlichen Gehäuses? 




Kaktus schrieb:


> @TheBlackSun&esszett
> Bevor wir hier Sinnlos darüber disskutieren, macht euch mal eines klar. Ihr seid Freaks, wie einige andere hier auch, einschließlich mir. Wir sind aber nur ein verschwindend geringer Anteil der Kunden. Und die meisten wollen Lüfter dabei haben. Macht doch eine Umfrage hier im Forum. Da werdet ihr schon merken das die Masse einen Lüfter dabei haben will. Was glabt ihr wie es bei Kunden aussieht die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind?



Die Masse gibt aber auch keine 60€+Lüfter aus, sondern zahlt 30-40€ inkl. Lüfter. Jemand, der den saftigen Aufpreis für den besten Kühlkörper am Markt zahlt, der würde zwar ggf. auch gerne alles beieinander haben, aber er will dann auch den "besten" Lüfter am Markt dazu. Und der nächste, der diesen Kühlkörper kauft, will das auch - nur ist er anderer Meinung, welcher denn "der beste" Lüfter wäre. Wenn man einem 35€ Kühlblock einen 5€ Lüfter beilegt, ist es noch verschmerzbar, dass ein Teil der Kunden den wieder tauschen muss. Wenn man einem 60€ Kühler an einen 15€ Lüfter koppelt, den die Mehrheit der Kunden tauscht, dann ist das Verschwendung.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@ruyven_macaran
Es gibt keinen "perfekten" Teststand. Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ein offener besser ist. Wobei ich fr die direkte Vergleichbarkeit der Kühler sagen würde: Ja, ein offener Teststand ist besser. 
Das Problem ist doch der Airflow im Gehäuse. Wie gesagt er kann einem Kühler bei Gehäuse X zugute kommen, einem anderen eher weniger. Daher bin ich gegen Tests im Gehäuse. 

Bei 60€ Kühlern mag das der Fall sein, aber es ging ja hier generell um die Frage der beigelegten Lüfter. Trotzdem, starte doch mal eine Umfrage mit Unterteilungen. Wäre sicherlich interessant zu sehen wer hier in welcher Preisklasse Lüfter dabei haben will und wer nicht.


----------



## Rolk (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ich bin mal gespannt wann der erste Kühler kommt der die Abwärme Richtung Heck und Richtung Deckel befördert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hoffentlich profitieren die Spannungswandler auch davon. Sollten sie eigentlich. Ein Teil der auf das Mainboard geblasenen Luft wird vom Hecklüfter angesaugt.
Habt ihr eigentlich schon von Deep Cool eine Info bekommen, wann der Fiend Shark in Deutschland erhältlich ist? Inzwischen ist er ja auch auf dem deutschsprachigen Internetauftritt gelistet.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@Rolk
Gabs doch schon von Scythe. Der Kama Angel. Hat sich aber wohl nicht durch gesetzt. Ist EOL und ein Nachfolger ist nicht in Sicht. 

@Lios Nudin
Nimmst einfach den Xilence M608.Pro, das ist der identische Kühler mit identischem Lüfter wie der Deep Cool Fiend Shark


----------



## Rolk (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ja stimmt, aber ich meinte so richtig mit 2 Towern mit je einem Lüfter, bzw. 2 Lüftern für die Extremisten unter uns.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Lios Nudin
> Nimmst einfach den Xilence M608.Pro, das ist der identische Kühler mit identischem Lüfter wie der Deep Cool Fiend Shark



Deep Cool ind Xilence werden offentsichtlich beide von einem Hersteller beliefert. Der Deep Cool Tiger Shark entspricht allerdings dem Xilence M608.Pro, der Deep Cool Fiend Shark (140mm Lüfter, 6 Heatpipes) liegt eine Leistungsklasse darüber (Link).


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Argh, verdammt, hast recht, ich hatte nur schnell auf das Bild geschaut und dann nicht registriert das es der große ist. Sehen sich ja beide ähnlich. Lies mal deine PN


----------



## prost (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ich find den Kühler gut, dass keine Lüfter dabei sind ist m.M. nach nicht so schlimm, dann sucht man sich halt selber welche aus 
Gibt halt evtl. Kompabilitätsproblem, ich finde z.B. die Heatspreader beim RAM auch optisch ansprechend.. sieht man dann halt iwie nicht mehr


----------



## SC_59A (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Den „wahnsinigen“ Innovationsschub kann ich bei dem Prolimatech Genesis nicht entdecken. Nach der großen Geheimniskrämerei hatte ich mehr erwartet, als einen IFX 14, bei dem einer der beiden Tower um 90 Grad abgewinkelt ist 

@ ile: Da hast Du recht: Vergleichstests ohne akribische Berücksichtigung der Raumtemperatur und der Wiedergabe von Delta T als relevanten Wert sind irgendwie ziemlich sinnfrei  

@ kaktus: sicher gibt es keinen perfekten Teststand – die Ermittlung der Temperaturen auf einem Benchtable hat allerdings nicht viel mit einer realistischen Testumgebung zu tun, da sich die Kühler in einem Gehäuse völlig anders verhalten können, als auf dem Benchtable (as Du natürlich weißt). 

Deswegen halte ich Tests in einem Gehäuse für deutlich aussagekräftiger – selbst dann, wenn das eigene Gehäuse ein abweichendes Design aufweist, ist das Ergebnis immer noch repräsentativer, als das in einer komplett anderen Einbaulage (z.B. waagerecht statt senkrecht) auf einer offenen Plattform ermittelte Resultat.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@SC_59A
Ist ein Thema worüber man sich streiten kann. Daher ist es ja gut das es solche und solche Tests gibt, für jeden etwas dabei. Da muss man sich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## dustyjerk (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Äußerst interessanter Kühler! Aber ich denk mal, das ein Umstieg vom Noctua NH-D14 nicht lohnt 

Auf alle Fälle find ich den Schritt von Prolimatech gut, das die sich Gedanken machen! Dafür hat der Herstellen einen Stein im Brett bei mir!


----------



## mcog (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

also mal ganz ehrlich, was Luftstromoptimierung angeht haben die werten Ingenieure ein wenig gepennt. Das horizontale Kühlerteil stört massiv den Airflow des vertikalen Towers. In Verbindung mit einem 25 mm Lüfter ist etwas über die Hälfte des Towers verdeckt. Desweiteren ist die Doppelkrümmung der Heatpipes des horizontalen Elements wohl auch nicht besonders förderlich was den Wärmeabtransport angeht


----------



## dustyjerk (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



mcog schrieb:


> also mal ganz ehrlich, was Luftstromoptimierung angeht haben die werten Ingenieure ein wenig gepennt. Das horizontale Kühlerteil stört massiv den Airflow des vertikalen Towers. In Verbindung mit einem 25 mm Lüfter ist etwas über die Hälfte des Towers verdeckt. Desweiteren ist die Doppelkrümmung der Heatpipes des horizontalen Elements wohl auch nicht besonders förderlich was den Wärmeabtransport angeht



Hmm... der Kühlleistung hats aber anscheinend keinen Abbruch getan


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Der V10 ist im Grunde ein Doppelturmkühler mit einer Top-Blow Fläche als kleiner Zusatz. Die beiden Kühler haben so gut wie nichts miteinander gemein. Der Genesis ist direkt als Hypbride ausgelegt und darauf optimiert.



Was ist eine Hypbride? Bride = Braut, aber was heißt Hyp?   schluss mit dem Blödsinn, ich denk du meintest Hybrid^^

Aber schau dir mal den V10 ohne dem Plastikmüll an, lass das Peltier-Element und den 2. Kühlturm weg und du hast den Prolimatech


Ich finde ein offener Testaufbau ist durchaus sinnvoll, wie der Kühler im Gehäuse abschneidet wird bei den Gehäusetests ermittelt


----------



## Kaktus (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@VVeisserRabe
 Zumindest hast du mich verstanden 

Vom Grundprinzip sind sich beide ähnlich, schreibe ich ja auch im Test. Nur hat Prolimatech das Konzept deutlich besser umgesetzt. Schnickschnack weg, sich aufs wesentliche konzentriert. 
Allerdings kann man beide eigentlich überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Es kommt bei einem Kühler mehr auf Dinge an, die man optisch nicht gleich sieht. Was für Heatpipes wurden verwendet, wie sind diese angebunden, wie ist die Finnenform, sind diese gesteckt oder verlötet u.s.w.! Du könntest den selben Kühler nehmen, diese Dinge verändern und du hättest einen Kühler der kaum besser ist wie ein durchscnittlicher kleiner Küher mit 92 mm Lüfter, der aber diese Dinge sehr gut macht. 

Kleines Beispiel mit dem Xilence M606. Da wurden die ersten Modelle noch normal verlötet. Mittlerweile verwendet man Silberlötzinn. Das ist etwas teuerer, verbessert aber die Kühlleistung im Schnitt um 1-3° C. Leider hat das Xilence nicht gekennzeichnet.  Man hätte nur als Zusatz im Namen "Rev. 2" schrieben müssen. Hat man aber nicht. 

Die teils beliebte Direct-Touch Technik ist z.B. eine Sache die viel Hersteller sehr schelcht umsetzen. Neben den Pipes gbt es of tiefe Krater in der man ziemlich viel WLP pressen kann. Nutzt nur wenig. Perfekte Böden mit dieser Technik sucht man lange. Einer der besten Böden dieser Art findet man z.B: beim Titan Haiti oder Xigmatek Aegir. 

Alles Dinge die mehr zählen als die reine Formgebung. Und Prolimatech ist extrem hochwertig verarbeitet, weshalb die sehr guten Kühlleistungen erst zustande kommen können, sih aber auch im Preis niederschlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



mcog schrieb:


> also mal ganz ehrlich, was Luftstromoptimierung angeht haben die werten Ingenieure ein wenig gepennt. Das horizontale Kühlerteil stört massiv den Airflow des vertikalen Towers. In Verbindung mit einem 25 mm Lüfter ist etwas über die Hälfte des Towers verdeckt. Desweiteren ist die Doppelkrümmung der Heatpipes des horizontalen Elements wohl auch nicht besonders förderlich was den Wärmeabtransport angeht



Die Doppelkrümmung macht die Heatpipe vielleicht 4-5cm länger - das sollte ein verschmerzbarer Nachteil sein. Und die Anordnung des horizontalen Modules mag 30% des vertikalen verdecken, aber bei konventionellen Dual-Tower Lösungen verdeckt das eine Modul das andere zu 100%. Also ein deutlicher Fortschritt und viel besser wird mans bei dem beschränkten Platzangebot auch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Von der Leistung her kann er sich echt sehen lassen, aber 60,- € verlangen und nicht mal einen Lüfter dazulegen?



ja der preis ist schon etwas happig, vorallem, wenn ich es mit dem vga Kühler mk13 vergleiche, der rund 54 eus kostet und das mit chipsatzkühler, allerdings auch ohne Lüfter.

andererseits, darf sich das ein neuer winner an der spitze des lukü segments auch leisten.

Leistung hat eben ihren preis


----------



## Extremities (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Mit dem Preis und den fehlenden Lüftern habe ich kein Problem. Meine Corsair Vengance Rams machen mir Kopfzerbrechen. Ich bezweifle das die unter den Kühler passen.


----------



## schlenzie (18. Februar 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @TheBlackSun&esszett
> Bevor wir hier Sinnlos darüber disskutieren, macht euch mal eines klar. Ihr seid Freaks, wie einige andere hier auch, einschließlich mir. Wir sind aber nur ein verschwindend geringer Anteil der Kunden. Und die meisten wollen Lüfter dabei haben. Macht doch eine Umfrage hier im Forum. Da werdet ihr schon merken das die Masse einen Lüfter dabei haben will. Was glabt ihr wie es bei Kunden aussieht die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind?
> Seid mal realistisch und betrachtet das nicht nur aus eurer Warte und aus der von Freaks sondern von normalen Kunden die einen guten Kühler suchen.



Gebe ich dir recht. Aber der Standartkunde gibt auch keine 60€+Lüfter aus, sondern max 40. 

Wer sich interessiert und verschiedene Tests liest, weiß auch welchen Lüfter man montieren muss um Eiben guten Flow zu haben.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

wenn ich derzeit nen neuen rechner bräuchte (aber lappi reicht) mit allen teilen...
dann würde ich mir das teil holen passend zu den g.skill eco's...un als lüfter AeroCool Shark blau, 140x140x25mm, 1500rpm, 84.5m³/h, 14.5dB(A), von denen bräuchte ich soundso 2stück fürs antec dark fleet df-85 un passend dazu noch 5x 120mm daher alles passend im selber lüfter-style un leise wirds auch...nich so laut wie kits von caseking die es dazu gibt...

auf guten airflow setze ich im case sowieso...mein alter pc amd 6000+ hat nen leisen EKL lüfter...un wird somit auch leise gekühlt mit nur einem lüfter im rechner (acer)

für ne umfrage wer kühler mit oder ohne lüfter möchte...


----------



## schlenzie (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Bin nun auch am überlegen, wenn ich zum Mai mit Sandy Bridge aufrüste welchen Kühler ich nehme. Noctua D14 oder diesen den Genesis...

Aber wie verhält sich denn der Genesis mit hohem Ram ?? Da sieht man bislang auf den Fotos recht schlecht. Vielleicht kann die "Stechpalme" da bitte weitere Infos bekannt geben. Würde mich interessieren

Wie zum Beispiel wie hier auf dem Bild (Quelle: PCGH)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balko29 (21. Februar 2011)

Würd mich mal interessieren wie sich der Genesis zum IFX-Verhält

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob da z.b. GSkill ripjaws oder Corsair Vengeance noch drunter passen???


----------



## elohim (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

http://fudzilla.com/images/stories/Reviews/coolers/CPU/Prolimatech/Genesis/asus-genesis-3.jpg

die Dominator passen knapp. die Vengenance sind doch auch net höher oder?


----------



## schlenzie (21. Februar 2011)

Knapp ist ja noch gut gemeint  Links scheint nur noch 1 mm zu sein


----------



## Simita (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wie sieht´es mit dem platz im Gehäuse aus? Passt das teil in ein Cooler Master CM 690?


----------



## schlenzie (25. Februar 2011)

Bei dem CM 690 weiß ich es nicht. Habe in meinem CM Storm Sniper gesehen, das es mit dem großen Seitenkühler wohl nichts wird. 
Habe derzeitig den Brocken drin und nur noch ganz wenig Platz nach oben (also zur Seitenwand)


----------



## amdfreak (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Also in einen normalen Midi-Tower sollte er schon passen ; in mein kleines Apevia X-Cruiser passt der Scythe Yasya locker (der is nur 1mm niedriger als der Genesis).


----------



## Extremities (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hm, ich habe an meinen Cosmos S  ein Window Seitenteil. Ich frage mich, ob das Org. mit dem Lüfter passen würde.


----------



## schlenzie (27. Februar 2011)

Kenne das Gehäuse nicht


----------



## Devil Dante (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Kann man auf dem Genesis auch SilentWings Lüfter befestigen?


----------



## cabbo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wieder ein Spitzen Produkt von Prolimatech. Ich selbst hab den Prolimatech Samuel 17 mit dem ich auch super zufrieden bin


----------



## Brox26 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Grüsse 

Gute Frage von einem Poster weiter oben, weiss einer auf sicher, ob das mit corsair vengeance Rams passt?

Resp. diese Konstelation: 
*
**ASUS Sabertooth P67 + Corsair Vengeance + Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Blackline Edition"*



Danke und *wink*


----------



## Extremities (10. März 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hi Brox26
Es passt hundert Pro. Ich habe selbst Corsair Vengeance Rams und heute den Genesis eingebaut. Es bleiben ca. zwei drei Milimeter Luft zwischen den Heatspreader und dem Genesis.


----------



## elohim (18. März 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

YouTube - Prolimatech Genesis CPU Heat Sink Review

ein wenig Videomaterial für die Interessierten.

was den test selbst angeht schneidet der doch ne ganze Ecke schlechter ab als der D14/Silver Arrow, wohlgemerkt aber bei nem i7 950 @ 4GHz und 4,2 GHz


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Sehe ich das richtig, das bei dem Genesis der Airflow im Tower hinfällig ist? Vorne rein -> über Towerkühler -> hinten raus ist da ja dann wohl nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Derbe86 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wie sieht´s denn im Vergleich zum bQ! pro c1 aus? Ne zusätzliche Kühlung für die RAMs find ich nich schlecht, aber der "airflow" wär wirklich n bissl gestört. Wobei ich mir denken könnte, dass die Luft vom Prolimatech die auf´s Board geblasen wird nicht signifikant ins "vorne rein - hi nten raus" geschehen eingreift.


----------



## Kaktus (19. März 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

@ph1driver
Ganu unrecht hast du nicht, der Airflow ist sicherlich ein wenig gestört. Allerdings, nicht so tragisch wie man vielleicht vermuten würde. Ich würde ihn so verbauen, das der Lüfter, welcher über den Rams liegt, nur sehr dezent dreht, und den stehenden Block würde ich über den hinteren Gehäuselüfter kühlen lassen. Der stehende Block ragt so oder so fast direkt vor den hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Dann hast du eine gute Kühlung aller umliegenden Bauteile, denen Gehäuseairflow und trotzdem eine gute CPU Kühlung.


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. August 2011)

*AW: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test*

Dann steht ja einer Kombination aus GA-Z68X-UD7 / ASRock Z68 Extreme 7, Corsair Vengeance PC 12800U CL 8-8-8-24 und Prolimatech Genesis nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## JamaikJay (13. August 2011)

elohim schrieb:


> YouTube - Prolimatech Genesis CPU Heat Sink Review
> 
> ein wenig Videomaterial für die Interessierten.
> 
> was den test selbst angeht schneidet der doch ne ganze Ecke schlechter ab als der D14/Silver Arrow, wohlgemerkt aber bei nem i7 950 @ 4GHz und 4,2 GHz


 
Wer etwas mehr von diesem Typen guckt und liest wird merken, dass er prinzipiell die Firma Prolimatech nicht gut findet und dem entsprechend testet/bewertet.

Wie schon im Test der PCGH bewiesen sind der Genesis und der Silver Arrow die momentan besten LuKue auf dem Markt.

Adios


----------

